# Better stance for buttering



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

For 6'1 that is some narrow ass stance...

But its all preference really. Whatever feels most comfy for you would be my answer, but thats probably not what you are looker for. In general most people feel buttering is easier with a wider stance since it helps u to press the board better and can be more stable by lowering your centre of gravity. But too wide is going to impinge on bending your knees, which means some of the pop u need to do some rotational spinning butters off flatground will be compromised. Why dont you try widening your stane gradually and see how it goes. 

Man, 21.5 at 6'1 is some narrow ass stance...


----------



## purple_sparkles (Apr 23, 2010)

wider is definitely better;i'm 6'1", riding a 156 and i'm pretty sure my stance is a few inches wider than yours. for buttering, a comfortable wide stance and setting your highbacks a little in to make your knees bend works fine for me.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I find that too narrow and I can't press the board as deep and too wide and I can't press my board as deep and end up scorping a little more often and have much slower spins. You need to find a comfortable stance


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I took a look at my stance and re-measured it again. It's actually 23.5in from center disk to center disk.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

xelxguapo said:


> Thanks for the input everyone.
> 
> I took a look at my stance and re-measured it again. It's actually 23.5in from center disk to center disk.


That's not too bad. I'm 6'2, and my pow stance is 23.5", with my jibbing/rail board set up at 25". I would say find something that's comfortable, but maybe 24" would be a good place to start.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> That's not too bad. I'm 6'2, and my pow stance is 23.5", with my jibbing/rail board set up at 25". I would say find something that's comfortable, but maybe 24" would be a good place to start.


I can't go any wider. I tried going a tiny bit wider and it made my knees hurt when I try to press the board. Also felt weird transitioning from one edge to another.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

xelxguapo said:


> I can't go any wider. I tried going a tiny bit wider and it made my knees hurt when I try to press the board. Also felt weird transitioning from one edge to another.


That seems pretty normal. Ride whatever works best for you. I'm 5'11" and anything over 22" makes turn initiation feel sluggish for me.


----------

